# XBL Gamertags



## Rasta (Dec 8, 2011)

Don't know what the typical age here is, but if any of you are xbox enthusiasts like mwuah feel free to post your gamertag.

Mine is: Trap Nudi


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Ys V1RUS


----------

